# OMG! Uber just deactivated me! Why???



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I am just in shock. I just received a message from Uber telling me that my account is suspended as a passenger has reported that I have her property and have not returned it. There is no proof of this.

I am shaking I am so upset.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Don't be upset, tell Uber you don't have anyone's property. If Uber keeps you deactivated just go to the media, they'll love this.


----------



## G Trip (Jun 20, 2017)

Return the phone and you'll be reactivated. And stop posting incriminating details of your Uber experiences here.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Hollywood should stop publishing incriminating things about Jason Bourne, too. They are going to get Jason Bourne in trouble.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

What is her property, what kind of item ?

Is there a chance she sent uber a screenshot of find my iPhone, if it was a phone, and the location ?

Uber should not be accusing you of stealing unless they are provided with some form of validation that the item was, at some time, in your possession. 

If you have notified the rider you do not have their stuff, have given stuff back in the past, anything that supports your side, send it in immediately with a stern warning about accusing you of stealing from a passenger, and ask that your acount be activated immediately. 

Tell them you will file a lawsuit against the passenger for her persistence, time lost with uber, and defamation as she wrote this to uber, and written diatribe is defamation. 

File against the passenger in small claims immediately so they know your not playing.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> What is her property, what kind of item ?
> 
> Is there a chance she sent uber a screenshot of find my iPhone, if it was a phone, and the location ?
> 
> ...


You should really watch the original movie before the sequel.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Irishjohn831 said:


> What is her property, what kind of item ?
> 
> Is there a chance she sent uber a screenshot of find my iPhone, if it was a phone, and the location ?
> 
> ...


In this case the pax probably is on welfare, gets food stamps and thinks she's all that and then some. So she doesn't have a pot to p in.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Surprised it took this long












peteyvavs said:


> Don't be upset, tell Uber you don't have anyone's property. If Uber keeps you deactivated just go to the media, they'll love this.


Too little too late.

This ain't a court of law. Girl loses her phone in an Uber, gets random text about having her item and that she needs to go on a scavenger hunt to get it back. Uber doesn't care, thats enough proof that he has it and won't give it back. Lol


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> In this case the pax probably is on welfare, gets food stamps and thinks she's all that and then some. So she doesn't have a pot to p in.


Doesn't matter, the goal here is to drive home t uber your not screwing around.

If they do not reactivate once a court decides there is no proof you took her property, you send validation of protocol and coorespondedmce w passenger and Uber, you sue uber with your court decision.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Doesn't matter, the goal here is to drive home t uber your not screwing around.
> 
> If they do not reactivate once a court decides there is no proof you took her property, you send validation of protocol and coorespondedmce w passenger and Uber, you sue uber with your court decision.


You should REALLY read the rest of this fictional saga before you pontificate on how he should handle it....


----------



## nowherefast (Aug 17, 2016)

What chapter are we on..........


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Take the phone to the hub and tell them they can have it and get them to reactivate you while there.

But hey, at least they deactivated you for a legit reason instead of for silly reasons such as giving rides off app, having hay in your car, a dog locked in the trunk, handing out Cheerios and tampons, you get the idea.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

We are on Part Two of the fat ghetto girl chapter. Oh, make that fat white ghetto girl chapter, because he didn't want his story to look racist.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Surprised it took this long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UNION


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

We NEED A UNION PEOPLE.

WE HAVE NO RIGHTS


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Until we see some actual screenshots proving Uber deactivated him, this is just another one of SadUber's fictional stories. But... IF you truly did get deactivated then the next logical step is to deactivate your up.net account.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> Until we see some actual screenshots proving Uber deactivated him, this is just another one of SadUber's fictional stories. But... IF you truly did get deactivated then the next logical step is to deactivate your up.net account.


HERETIC!!


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

You post, in detail, on a PUBLIC forum monitered by Uber that you are refusing to return a persons property. You then get deactivated and wonder why.

Come on man...I know the SadUber character is a bit of a doofus, but even he wouldn't be THIS stupid. I am disappointed with this plot twist. 

We all knew the character would lose his Uber account eventually, but this was anti climatic. 2 stars.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

chitown73 said:


> Until we see some actual screenshots proving Uber deactivated him, this is just another one of SadUber's fictional stories. But... IF you truly did get deactivated then the next logical step is to deactivate your up.net account.





MHR said:


> HERETIC!!


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

here's your biggest issue. In the audio you linked a few days ago, YOU SAID ON IT YOU FOUND HER PHONE.


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

This is the part where he transitions from Uber to Lyft.. 

The saga continues..


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Maybe this is his exit stage left.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

If you did not want to return phone you should have just tossed it in a garbage. 


If you were truly deactivated, it’s over Johnny, it’s over !!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Maybe this is his exit stage left.


"...and it's crashing! It's crashing terrible! Oh, my! Get out of the way, please! It's burning and bursting into flames and the... and it's falling on the mooring mast. And all the folks agree that this is terrible; this is the worst of the worst catastrophes in the world. Oh it's... [unintelligible] its flames... Crashing, oh! Four- or five-hundred feet into the sky and it... it's a terrific crash, ladies and gentlemen. It's smoke, and it's in flames now; and the frame is crashing to the ground, not quite to the mooring mast. Oh, the humanity! And all the passengers screaming around here. I told you; it - I can't even talk to people, their friends are on there! Ah! It's... it... it's a... ah! I... I can't talk, ladies and gentlemen. Honest: it's just laying there, mass of smoking wreckage. Ah! And everybody can hardly breathe and talk and the screaming. I... I... I'm sorry. Honest: I... I can hardly breathe. I... I'm going to step inside, where I cannot see it. Charlie, that's terrible. Ah, ah... I can't. Listen, folks; I... I'm gonna have to stop for a minute because I've lost my voice. This is the worst thing I've ever witnessed!"


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I am just in shock. I just received a message from Uber telling me that my account is suspended as a passenger has reported that I have her property and have not returned it. There is no proof of this.
> 
> I am shaking I am so upset.


Troll


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

_*Coming soon:*_








*SadLyft*


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Just say you don't have it and they will reactivate you. Easy peesy. Based off personal experience.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hans GrUber said:


> Just say you don't have it and they will reactivate you. Easy peesy. Based off personal experience.


Yeah, sounds like they reached out and he didn't respond. So they put hin in a corner to get his attention.

Either give it back or pitch it, but stop with the taunting. You crossed the line, uber isnt going to back you on this and they arent goung to be very understanding if you keep taunting her.

The # you are texting is probably an uber proxy #.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

This is the UP.net version of the Matrix.

There is no phone.
There is no fat white ghetto girl.
There is no deactivation.

You are witnessing an alternate universe known as storytelling.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I've said it a dozen times here ...
something in your car that doesn't belong there? either put it in a trash can, or in a mail box.
And I mean RFN.
Heard a phone ringing in my back seat. Stopped at a mail box and dropped it in while it was still ringing ... didn't even get out of the car. Happened to happen right in front of the post office and they had one of those drive thru boxes. 

EXCEPTION: I found a small pouch in the back once, on the floor. It contained someone's Insulin and a couple of syringes, and a very small and portable unit to check blood sugar. When I got that call I made it a point to get that stuff back to the owner. She was almost in tears. Out of town. Weekend. She said she would have been SO screwed ... tipped me well. Happy ending. 

What phone? Never saw a phone. Only phone I have is my own.
Don't have anyone's phone.
Next question


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Daniel if you tell them about your Halloween plans, with the rats dropping on people and the trunk hookers popping out, they just might reactivate you, lololol.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Yeah, sounds like they reached out and he didn't respond. So they put hin in a corner to get his attention.
> 
> Either give it back or pitch it, but stop with the taunting. You crossed the line, uber isnt going to back you on this and they arent goung to be very understanding if you keep taunting her.
> 
> The # you are texting is probably an uber proxy #.


But, but Uber has this promotion called UberScavengerHunt where they forced him to create this elaborate method of retrieving her phone.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

PrestonT said:


> This is the UP.net version of the Matrix.
> 
> There is no phone.
> There is no fat white ghetto girl.
> ...


That's what I said...

Ever since the election...

We are in an alternate universe...

ANYTHING can happen...

And prolly will...8>)

Rakos


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I hope he hasn't hung himself or something.

SadUber you srill w/us?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> This is the UP.net version of the Matrix.
> 
> There is no phone.
> There is no fat white ghetto girl.
> ...


"So forget all that you see
It's not reality, 
It's just a fantasy." -- _Fantasy_ - Aldo Nova


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

I wonder if he ever figured out that the "find my phone" feature on IPhones works, even if you power off the phone. Had this been real, the pax, and / or the police would have tracked the phone down by now.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

nowherefast said:


> What chapter are we on..........


The part where Nicholas cage figures it out


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Just tell them that all your stories are made up, nothing is real, the girl never existed...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> This is the UP.net version of the Matrix.
> 
> There is no phone.
> There is no fat white ghetto girl.
> ...


We are all rideshare batteries morpheus


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

UberPat said:


> I wonder if he ever figured out that the "find my phone" feature on IPhones works, even if you power off the phone. Had this been real, the pax, and / or the police would have tracked the phone down by now.


I think the police have better things to do than to look for a lost phone. They are busy giving out tickets to make their living. My cousin is a cop and he says your suppose to say whoops and drop a doller by the officers. That gets you out of paying a ticket every time, your welcome.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

i_k said:


> This is the part where he transitions from Uber to Lyft..
> 
> The saga continues..


As I said a month ago.. SadLyft



SadUber said:


> I am just in shock. I just received a message from Uber telling me that my account is suspended as a passenger has reported that I have her property and have not returned it. There is no proof of this.
> 
> I am shaking I am so upset.


Please post a screenshot. I believe you but some don't.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Hollywood should stop publishing incriminating things about Jason Bourne, too. They are going to get Jason Bourne in trouble.


I though SadUber was Jason Bourne


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberPat said:


> I wonder if he ever figured out that the "find my phone" feature on IPhones works, even if you power off the phone. Had this been real, the pax, and / or the police would have tracked the phone down by now.


It does not work when phone is off. Only tells you last location where phone was still on


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I though SadUber was Jason Bourne


Jason Bourne? Im thinking more like Gilligan.


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

My bad...I thought you could still track even when it's off. I had a pax show up to my house once looking for their phone that I didn't even know I had. It had fallen under my seat and they used the find my phone thing to track it. It was dead when we found it, so I assumed the GPS tracker had a backup battery or something


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberPat said:


> I wonder if he ever figured out that the "find my phone" feature on IPhones works, even if you power off the phone. Had this been real, the pax, and / or the police would have tracked the phone down by now.


Not true. It pings the location before it powers down, once its off it no longer pings location.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

It died at your house


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

alright...alright...alright...We have established that I was wrong lol


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

I had a pax who left phone in car when she grabbed her stuff (who I didn't even start the trip-canceled cuz she had no carseat but had thrown her stuff in back seat). Anyway, next pax found it & handed it to me. I drove ALL over DC - 7 trips in next 2 hours - trying to do Quest. Anyway, while waiting for pax @ 8th trip - knock on my window. It was no car seat girl. She had used "Find iPhone". I could only imagine her following the GPS like some police chase. If #8 had not been late she might still be chasing me. Saved me from dropping at police station when done with trip. Creepy kinda.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

***SPOILER ALERT***









'Nuff Said.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> ***SPOILER ALERT***
> 
> View attachment 167978
> 
> 'Nuff Said.


Relax... you won't be seeing dead people until AFTER SadUber comes back as SadLyft. smh


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)




----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SadLyft just don't have the same ring to it.

I have faith in you...you can get your Uber account back up and running. The world needs SadUber!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> here's your biggest issue. In the audio you linked a few days ago, YOU SAID ON IT YOU FOUND HER PHONE.


Biggest issue? Dude, did you see his pics?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

You gotta FIGHT! Dig down deep and drill into that Irish!!!











You can do it SadUber !!!


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Biggest issue? Dude, did you see his pics?


Lol of the phone? Christ I forgot about those!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

So...

No more Uber stories?

The scavenger hunt?








On a serious note though, you should do as others have said and turn in the phone, get yourself reactiviated or hit indeed.com, Glassdoor and craigslist ASAP for jobs to apply so you won’t be left hungry.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> So...
> 
> No more Uber stories?
> 
> ...


Noooooo... SadUber was born to be SadUber - No junky silly job for him...HE IS SadUber


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Noooooo... SadUber was born to be SadUber - No junky silly job for him...HE IS SadUber


He hasn't replied once since the initial post though.

That's so unlike him


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> Until we see some actual screenshots proving Uber deactivated him, this is just another one of SadUber's fictional stories. But... IF you truly did get deactivated then the next logical step is to deactivate your up.net account.


I wouldn't even believe screen shots.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

No, uber is worth it just to have a reason to come to this forum and read sad uber stories. You can't be done now!


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> No, uber is worth it just to have a reason to come to this forum and read sad uber stories. You can't be done now!


You must not have a life..


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I am shaking I am so upset.


So you're saying that you could be a vibrator for a cow (female elephant)? It was most likely Damsel. That b*tch will make up any story to Uber to make SadUber even sadder.

C'mon man! SadUber's posts are usually filled with much more excitement and drama.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> You must not have a life..


Said the Uber driver.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Said the Uber driver.


No.. said the guy who doesn't visit this forum just to read SadUber's fictional stories. Sounds like that describes you pretty well tho.
Could that be the real reason you got pulled over to take a breathalyzer the other night? Were you trying to read SadUber's fictional posts during a ride?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> No.. said the guy who doesn't visit this forum just to read SadUber's fictional stories. Sounds like that describes you pretty well tho.
> Could that be the real reason you got pulled over to take a breathalyzer the other night? Were you trying to read SadUber's fictional posts during a ride?


No? So then you are just a non-driver that likes to comment on a form made just for Uber drivers? Quite the life you have going for yourself there.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> No? So then you are just a non-driver that likes to comment on a form made just for Uber drivers? Quite the life you have going for yourself there.


No I'm just a driver who doesn't waste my time reading fictional stories written by SadUber. And your just one of the many Uber drivers who can't spell.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> And your just one of the many Uber drivers who can't spell.


"You're"


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> "You're"


Nice.. did your phones auto spell feature do that for you?


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Irony is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> Nice.. did your phones auto spell feature do that for you?


"phone's"


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I appreciate sad ubers stories. With all the negativity on UP, it's refreshing to have some goofy humor inserted every now and then.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uberbrent said:


> Irony is a thing of beauty.


Ironing is a thing of beauty...8>)

An artform that will be truely missed...

Rakos











wk1102 said:


> I hope he hasn't hung himself or something.
> 
> SadUber you still w/us?


So are you saying...

That SadUber is hung...?

I always thought SadUber...

Was just hanging around...8>)

A little simian FUN...

Rakos


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> "phone's"


You just did the contraction of phone is.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> You just did the contraction of phone is.


It's also the possessive form of phone.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I am just in shock. I just received a message from Uber telling me that my account is suspended as a passenger has reported that I have her property and have not returned it. There is no proof of this.
> 
> I am shaking I am so upset.


Lesson to be learned here. Make sure you are signed with Lyft.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> You just did the contraction of phone is.


No. The auto correct feature of the phone is also the phone's auto correct.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> You just did the contraction of phone is.


That's not a contraction. It's shit English.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> That's not a contraction. It's shit English.


You are just full of opinions, aren't you?

His usage is correct.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> He hasn't replied once since the initial post though.
> 
> That's so unlike him


Has he been booted from here too?
Bet he has.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> You are just full of opinions, aren't you?
> 
> His usage is correct.


You can't make "phone's" from phone is. In conversation, sure. In writing, no. To show possession, yes.

To be full of opinions is better than to be full of something else.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

TO SHOW POSSESSION, YES. The phone's autocorrect feature is just that. The autocorrect feature belongs to the phone.

His usage is both correct and common.

And if your opinions are equivalent to "something else," then it is neither better nor worse.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I predict that much like a crazy ex-lover, we haven't seen the last of SadUber. 

He will return - perhaps later today, tomorrow, later this week - and regale us with his tales of the trials and tribulations he had to undergo in order to be reinstated to the Uber platform.

Then the stories of his amazing encounters with the most outrageous passengers and the wild and wacky schemes he dreams up will continue.

In a strange sort of way, I'm sad to see him deactivated. I'll be in the Twin Cities this time next week, and I was hoping to have him as a driver. 

Oh well, c'est la vie!


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I am just in shock. I just received a message from Uber telling me that my account is suspended as a passenger has reported that I have her property and have not returned it. There is no proof of this.
> 
> I am shaking I am so upset.


Isn't this the same person who didn't want to return the IPHONE that a lady left in his car and started a poll for it???


----------



## Uber-jon (Aug 19, 2016)

chitown73 said:


> Nice.. did your phones auto spell feature do that for you?


Phone's.



PrestonT said:


> You are just full of opinions, aren't you?
> 
> His usage is correct.


No, it's a possessive. Hence "phone's."


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

chitown73 said:


> You must not have a life..


She's an uber driver...of course she don't have a life...leave the girl alone. 



chitown73 said:


> No I'm just a driver who doesn't waste my time reading fictional stories written by SadUber. And your just one of the many Uber drivers who can't spell.


Yet, you are here reading them : ?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cou-ber said:


> You can't make "phone's" from phone is. In conversation, sure. In writing, no. To show possession, yes.
> 
> To be full of opinions is better than to be full of something else.


Couber....

Are you trying to make trouble...

Easy kitty cat...easy....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

This is why I loved English classes - there are hard and fast rules, and there are also exceptions to those rules!

An apostrophe is used to indicate possession - Tom's car, Mary's house, Joe's Garage.

An apostrophe is also used to indicate a contraction of a word - should not becomes shouldn't, could not becomes couldn't, they are becomes they're.

Here is where English becomes fun - there is a difference in syntax between written English and spoken English!

In written English, you wouldn't normally contract "My phone is messed up!" to "My phone's messed up!" because it will create confusion for the average reader.

But in spoken English, the phrase "My phone's messed up!" is completely understandable.

Another wonderful example are double contractions - "we would have" becomes "we'd've". Writing "We'd've been here on time, but we had a flat tire!" is poor grammar, but the same sentence is acceptable if spoken.

Contradictions like these between written and spoken English are what makes English one of the hardest languages to learn - especially for people who learned another language first.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Joe's Garage.


His mama was screaming...His dad was mad...

We was playing the same old song...
In the afternoon and sometimes we would play it all night long...

Oh and who could forget about those Catholic Girls, at the CYO.... 
Catholic Girls they're learning to.........

Great album. One of my first!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Spotscat said:


> This is why I loved English classes - there are hard and fast rules, and there are also exceptions to those rules!
> 
> An apostrophe is used to indicate possession - Tom's car, Mary's house, Joe's Garage.
> 
> ...


AND the way we speak English...

Is one of the markers...

Associated with a person...

For instance...

My dad was able to say English...

And he always inserted an "r"...

And for him that was "normal"...

Rakos


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> His mama was screaming...His dad was mad...
> 
> We was playing the same old song...
> In the afternoon and sometimes we would play it all night long...
> ...


I wondered if anyone would catch the Frank Zappa reference!


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

MHR said:


> Take the phone to the hub and tell them they can have it and get them to reactivate you while there.
> 
> But hey, at least they deactivated you for a legit reason instead of for silly reasons such as giving rides off app, having hay in your car, a dog locked in the trunk, handing out Cheerios and tampons, you get the idea.


Ikr, I was kinda disappointed to find out it was for such a typical kind of reason, tho I would say _this _is not the legit reason. Those other things would have been legit reasons. Especially the dog.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> Ikr, I was kinda disappointed to find out it was for such a typical kind of reason, tho I would say _this _is not the legit reason. Those other things would have been legit reasons. Especially the dog.


The dog in the trunk... what was he thinking? Then again, sending a rider on a scavenger hunt for her phone wasnt too bright either..


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> The dog in the trunk... what was he thinking? Then again, sending a rider on a scavenger hunt for her phone wasnt too bright either..


All fake in my opinion.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I wish you the best of luck in getting reactivated.

And as other's noted... there is Lyft.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Anyone else noticed that Damsel in Distress is mysteriously absent the same time as SadUber is now?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> there is Lyft.


"Hey guys, I just had my first Lyft ping. I went to the pickup spot, and I saw a blind guy with a dog, but his appearance didn't match the yellow guy on the app, so I told the scammer to get away from my car! Now I'm deactivated for refusing a service animal. How can I make Lyft understand that it was because he wasn't wearing yellow as depicted on the map?"



Uberingdude said:


> Anyone else noticed that Damsel in Distress is mysteriously absent the same time as SadUber is now?


Maybe they are both in jail.

In the same cell.

In the same body.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Anyone else noticed that Damsel in Distress is mysteriously absent the same time as SadUber is now?


Crybaby Mocker also seems to be MIA...


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Crybaby Mocker also seems to be MIA...


I have not seen him for a while, but I believe he is going under another name, which has already posted on this thread several times.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Crybaby Mocker also seems to be MIA...


I figured that was SU too.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> TO SHOW POSSESSION, YES. The phone's autocorrect feature is just that. The autocorrect feature belongs to the phone.
> 
> His usage is both correct and common.
> 
> And if your opinions are equivalent to "something else," then it is neither better nor worse.


I don't care.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I've said it a dozen times here ...
> something in your car that doesn't belong there? either put it in a trash can, or in a mail box.
> And I mean RFN


So, if your pax, who forgot their phone, wasn't an ass, why are you? Common sense and mutual respect should guide you to return the phone - in a convenient way for you. That doesn't include pitching it into the nearest garbage receptacle. Wrong on so many levels. Where would you be without your phone?
"What goes around comes around".


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

FrostyAZ said:


> "What goes around comes around".


--Justin Timberlake


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

FrostyAZ said:


> "What goes around comes around".


Ur ten years old? Or you live in a nice land of delusion? 
No, it doesn't. What goes around just is. And other stuff happens. Cause & effect in a long complex chain, but their is no moral or ethical effect in their. You throw a phone out the window and lots of good stuff happens to you after that. Or not. Nothing to do with the phone. Come to reality. It's a scary place, but you'll be less annoying to yr fellow reality sufferers.

& I don't need to believe what goes around comes around to be a decent person. It's just a matter of wanting to like ones self. But it doesn't. Kharma is fantasy. Kinda like free will.

& revenge is petty. returning the phone to the ****y pax may be the gesture that turns them around. Or not. Either way, one can still gloat about how they're the better person.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> I don't care.


"Inokea."
That's how I say it. 



Uberingdude said:


> Anyone else noticed that Damsel in Distress is mysteriously absent the same time as SadUber is now?


DamseLinDistresS is still here. Click her avatar to see her last online time. In fact, she is online right now.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DocT said:


> "Inokea."
> That's how I say it.
> 
> DamseLinDistresS is still here. Click her avatar to see her last online time. In fact, she is online right now.


Stalker alert!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Stalker alert!


----------



## nowherefast (Aug 17, 2016)

DocT said:


> "Inokea."
> That's how I say it.
> 
> DamseLinDistresS is still here. Click her avatar to see her last online time. In fact, she is online right now.


shhhh....don't bug her/him/???....currently writing up a juicy story...stay tune


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Just give the phone back SadUber and come  back to us


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

if he wasn't so awkward he wouldn't be in this position to begin with


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Anyone else noticed that Damsel in Distress is mysteriously absent the same time as SadUber is now?


What are you saying? You think they are the same person? I'm confused because SadUber lives in Apple Valley MN, and DamseLinDistresS lives in San Diego, CA. How one person can travel so fast between places is beyond me.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

UberC00L said:


> What are you saying? You think they are the same person? I'm confused because SadUber lives in Apple Valley MN, and DamseLinDistresS lives in San Diego, CA. How one person can travel so fast between places is beyond me.


I just wonder if they might be two sides of the same coin.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

UberC00L said:


> What are you saying? You think they are the same person? I'm confused because SadUber lives in Apple Valley MN, and DamseLinDistresS lives in San Diego, CA. How one person can travel so fast between places is beyond me.


Perhaps when the mods did their standard location verification and drove to each of their homes to check their locations, a mod got confused and thought he was in SD when he was in Minn......


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Perhaps when the mods did their standard location verification and drove to each of their homes to check their locations, a mod got confused and thought he was in SD when he was in Minn......


Mods can do that? I have not been a member here that long. When should I be contacted by a mod to come verify my location? Anyone knows?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Is he stuck in the rebooting station at Uber Westworld? Maybe we need to start a Gofundme campaign to resurrect him.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Picturing Adam Sandler as SadUber...

And Drew Barrymore as Damsel...

Kinda like "50 First Dates"...

And a reprise as they...

Do the honeymoon Uber ride...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> "Hey guys, I just had my first Lyft ping. I went to the pickup spot, and I saw a blind guy with a dog, but his appearance didn't match the yellow guy on the app, so I told the scammer to get away from my car! Now I'm deactivated for refusing a service animal. How can I make Lyft understand that it was because he wasn't wearing yellow as depicted on the map?"
> 
> Maybe they are both in jail.
> 
> ...


If your insinuating she is sad uber your mistaken . There's an earlier thread where she post of her self in real time with a hand drawn picture greeting for his arrival . There no way I put my feelings on the line for a guy .. she is 100% a beautiful girl !


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I predict that much like a crazy ex-lover, we haven't seen the last of SadUber.
> 
> He will return - perhaps later today, tomorrow, later this week - and regale us with his tales of the trials and tribulations he had to undergo in order to be reinstated to the Uber platform.
> 
> ...


I had planned to visit the Twin Cities solely for the purpose of taking a haunted Uber hayride with SadUber. I'm completely devastated.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm still waiting on the scavenger hunt to start.


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

i_k said:


> This is the part where he transitions from Uber to Lyft..
> 
> The saga continues..


Guess his name should be changed to Sadlyft


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

Spider-Man said:


> If your insinuating she is sad uber your mistaken . There's an earlier thread where she post of her self in real time with a hand drawn picture greeting for his arrival . There no way I put my feelings on the line for a guy .. she is 100% a beautiful girl !


You mean this one?
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...uing-a-damnselindistress.204133/#post-3046845
I've been catching up on SadUber sagas in honor of his absence.


DamseLinDistresS said:


> View attachment 160453


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

UberC00L said:


> You mean this one?
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...uing-a-damnselindistress.204133/#post-3046845
> I've been catching up on SadUber sagas in honor of his absence.


Yea that one . So she is real . She even did one for me  though it was a PS Spider-Man tattoo lol the rest was authentic .


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Spider-Man said:


> Yea that one . So she is real . She even did one for me  though it was a PS Spider-Man tattoo lol the rest was authentic .


She did one for me also. I have been in the SU\DID Believers camp for a while. At least I believe much of it is true.

It's just I have seen some uncanny similarities between the ratings of the two.
Damsels stories usually involve men who are interested in her but she always slips through their fingers. SadUber stories usually involve woman who are interested in him but they always slip through his fingers.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

UberC00L said:


> Mods can do that? I have not been a member here that long. When should I be contacted by a mod to come verify my location? Anyone knows?


I have to admit that _driving_ around the globe to check every one of the 110,000 members is exhausting work. You would think that we could check electronically!

Issues I have experienced -
1. You are not at your home at the time I check and don't answer your phone, probably you are out driving.

2. You put just the city address eg Dallas. Do you know how big Dallas is ????

3. A new member posts (for the first time) an urgent _" I can't xxxx... please help me"_ thread, then NEVER logs back on. 

4. Members have the rudeness to move to another city without changing location.

5. One member has address of Atlantis and another of North Pole. Do you have any idea the difficulty driving to these places let along actually locating you! BTW neither above locations are covered by Uber nor do they have internet.

Rant...over and out.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> SadUber stories usually involve woman who are interested in him but they always slip through his fingers.


Are we reading the same stories?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Are we reading the same stories?


Let me rephrase it. Both of them seem to have stories where you think that some bang bang is going to happen at the end and it never does. The cops, the video game players, the arm candy lady on DID's side. Countless women in SU's.

I guess that's how life often is though.


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

Both SadUber and Damsel tell stories that follow the same formula, what I call "Uber Fables."

All their stories start with them encountering a normal Uber experience; rider is rude, rider is demanding or makes an indecent proposal, rider leaves something behind and whatnot. Then both characters do the exact opposite of what any sane driver would do. The result is usually funny, or at least entertaining. However, I believe the real point to the stories is to try and teach us what NOT to do.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Let me rephrase it. Both of them seem to have stories where you think that some Whoopi is going to happen at the end and it never does. The cops, the video game players, the arm candy lady on DID's side. Countless woman in SU's.
> 
> I guess that's how life often is though.


Whoopi? So has SadUber been on The View or The Newlywed Game? Or both?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

UberPat said:


> Both SadUber and Damsel tell stories that follow the same formula, what I call "Uber Fables."
> 
> All their stories start with them encountering a normal Uber experience; rider is rude, rider is demanding or makes an indecent proposal, rider leaves something behind and whatnot. Then both characters do the exact opposite of what any sane driver would do. The result is usually funny, or at least entertaining. However, I believe the real point to the stories is try and teach us what NOT to do.


So then the big question is, who is the chick in DID's pics?
Who are the women in SUs audio? Most of them sound like real rides to me.



UberPat said:


> Both SadUber and Damsel tell stories that follow the same formula, what I call "Uber Fables."
> 
> All their stories start with them encountering a normal Uber experience; rider is rude, rider is demanding or makes an indecent proposal, rider leaves something behind and whatnot. Then both characters do the exact opposite of what any sane driver would do. The result is usually funny, or at least entertaining. However, I believe the real point to the stories is try and teach us what NOT to do.


That is a really interesting way to look at the stories. I'll have to go back and see if I can find the moral in all of the stories.



bmedle said:


> Whoopi? So has SadUber been on The View or The Newlywed Game? Or both?


Damn autocorrect.


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

When SadUber first started posting, he hired a voice actor to record a stupid greeting he could play when someone entered his car. I believe all the recordings after that are the same woman, or perhaps simply people he knows.

The whole character might even be part of a marketing strategy by Uber, or maybe even UP...but that is getting into foil-hat wearing territory.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

UberPat said:


> When SadUber first started posting, he hired a voice actor to record a stupid greeting he could play when someone entered his car. I believe all the recordings after that are the same woman, or perhaps simply people he knows.
> 
> The whole character might even be part of a marketing strategy by Uber, or maybe even UP...but that is getting into foil-hat wearing territory.


Good memory! I remember that voice actor hiring now. What was the name of that thread?
a marketing campaign campaign for Uber people or Uber was originally my theory until some of his postings and recordings went somewhat on the dark side.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Good memory! I remember that voice actor hiring now. What was the name of that thread?
> a marketing campaign campaign for Uber people or Uber was originally my theory until some of his postings and recordings went somewhat on the dark side.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/welcome-to-uber-x.180271/#post-2679536


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> So then the big question is, who is the chick in DID's pics?
> Who are the women in SUs audio? Most of them sound like real rides to me.
> 
> That is a really interesting way to look at the stories. I'll have to go back and see if I can find the moral in all of the stories.
> ...


Man, I really wanted to believe that SadUber is a television personality. Don't ruin it for me!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/welcome-to-uber-x.180271/#post-2679536


Damn! Have no idea how you found that so fast.



Spotscat said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/welcome-to-uber-x.180271/#post-2679536


I'm not finding the recording on that page anymore. Maybe he removed it? I wonder what the cost for a voice artist playing the role of the skanky ghetto mama cost.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

this whole story is full of crap


----------



## nowherefast (Aug 17, 2016)

Grand said:


> I have to admit that _driving_ around the globe to check every one of the 110,000 members is exhausting work. You would think that we could check electronically!
> 
> Issues I have experienced -
> 1. You are not at your home at the time I check and don't answer your phone, probably you are out driving.
> ...


LOL...ahhh the pain...this should be a sticky for new members to read....stay positive and keep pushing thru


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> She did one for me also. I have been in the SU\DID Believers camp for a while. At least I believe much of it is true.
> 
> It's just I have seen some uncanny similarities between the ratings of the two.
> Damsels stories usually involve men who are interested in her but she always slips through their fingers. SadUber stories usually involve woman who are interested in him but they always slip through his fingers.


SU is the anime equivalent of a guy who has woman after him but he only wants to be friends . And DiD I was a valet victim too  hopefully she'll come around


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

My take, is su


Uberingdude said:


> Let me rephrase it. Both of them seem to have stories where you think that some Whoopi is going to happen at the end and it never does. The cops, the video game players, the arm bio opcandy lady on DID's side. Countless woman in SU's
> 
> I guess that's how life often is though.


I think the one similarity in both is the one hoping for whoppi are the males, save one bold, large chested, wealthy, Lesbian dominatrix.

Saduber's tales are usually self depricating or have to do with his extravagances. Jungle uber, speedo uber, disco uber, the taco bell mess girls.

I think weve all had rides similar to most of SUs we just dont react the way he does.

SU and his, uh, unique perspective are what what sets his stories apart. That and i think hes trying to out do himself for our benifit. To enjoy his stories you really have to sort of get to know him. I wasnt a fan at first, then i went and read his stories from the beginning. I don't remember where i initially jumped in but i was like this guy is a fool and dismissed him.

Then i got wrapped up in ine of his posts not realizing it was tje fool i dismissed. So i went back and got to know the character that is Saduber and here i am today.

Truthfully, im a little worried about him....

DID, her tales are different, she is usually being persued and at times reacts surprisingly differemt then how one would expect but they aren't self deprecating, quite the opposite. As far as i know there is no DID themed uber stories. I dont have the issue of people constantly hitting on me but its no secret that guys hit on women, especially pretty women add the intimate setting that is a car, throw in a few cocktails for courage and.... well i bet we dont hear the half of it.



Grand said:


> I have to admit that _driving_ around the globe to check every one of the 110,000 members is exhausting work. You would think that we could check electronically!
> 
> Issues I have experienced -
> 1. You are not at your home at the time I check and don't answer your phone, probably you are out driving.
> ...


Whatever you're just being lazy.

I swear, what happened to the work ethic today?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Grand said:


> I have to admit that _driving_ around the globe to check every one of the 110,000 members is exhausting work. You would think that we could check electronically!
> 
> Issues I have experienced -
> 1. You are not at your home at the time I check and don't answer your phone, probably you are out driving.
> ...


I'll take one for the team, and head out to SD this weekend and make sure DamseLinDistresS is doing ok and not too heartbroken about SadUber .

DamseLinDistresS Where are you in SD? It's a big city.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Grand said:


> I have to admit that _driving_ around the globe to check every one of the 110,000 members is exhausting work. You would think that we could check electronically!
> 
> Issues I have experienced -
> 1. You are not at your home at the time I check and don't answer your phone, probably you are out driving.
> ...


I heard Santa is Contracting out Uber this year. You sound perfect for the role!


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Grand said:


> I have to admit that _driving_ around the globe to check every one of the 110,000 members is exhausting work. You would think that we could check electronically!
> 
> Issues I have experienced -
> 1. You are not at your home at the time I check and don't answer your phone, probably you are out driving.
> ...


Lol, sellkatsell44 is from Earth. That narrows it down a bit. She shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Too bad only Uber deactivated him. If we could get him deactivated from this forum we could spend more time talking about shit that real drivers really have to deal with. SadUber is a great distraction but "he" posts nothing that has any basis in reality.


----------



## Dandelion (Oct 10, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I am just in shock. I just received a message from Uber telling me that my account is suspended as a passenger has reported that I have her property and have not returned it. There is no proof of this.
> 
> I am shaking I am so upset.


Ok, you need to relax, call Uber, ask what the
Item is, the date and time, if they havecproof,
Have them show it to you. I don't know the story, but 
You really shoulden't be that upset, it's not healthy.
You need to talk to someone about this, you obviously
Got too upset.

Love, Dandelion


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Crybaby Mocker also seems to be MIA...


Spotscat i believe it was you that posted a very good message about your experience with people with multiple accounts and how they use them to compliment each other.

Right after that call out, I noticed CryBaby_Mocker went away and was replaced by someone not quite as negative but really doing the same things.

Hey look, speaking of the devil...



UberC00L said:


> Mods can do that? I have not been a member here that long. When should I be contacted by a mod to come verify my location? Anyone knows?


He keeps talking about SU.



UberC00L said:


> What are you saying? You think they are the same person? I'm confused because SadUber lives in Apple Valley MN, and DamseLinDistresS lives in San Diego, CA. How one person can travel so fast between places is beyond me.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have a feeling SU is suffering from an undiagnosed high functioning form autistism


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

He should be the mascot for the entire company.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Did we ever find out the conclusion with Crybaby Mockers sexual escapade???

...just curious. Or is it...Bi-Curious???


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Spotscat i believe it was you that posted a very good message about your experience with people with multiple accounts and how they use them to compliment each other.
> 
> Right after that call out, I noticed CryBaby_Mocker went away and was replaced by someone not quite as negative but really doing the same things.
> 
> ...


Multiple accounts run rampant here.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

DocT said:


> I'll take one for the team, and head out to SD this weekend and make sure DamseLinDistresS is doing ok and not too heartbroken about SadUber .
> 
> DamseLinDistresS Where are you in SD? It's a big city.


I'm in North County on the 78 between the 5 and 15, that should narrow it down enough

You seriously driving here just to make me feel better? 

Btw why would I not be okay?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

My prayers have been answered. Enjoy deactivation, weirdo. Now go get a life.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS Pliyaniki y pelmeni oo mnya? I know a hole in the wall mart in OC that has these. The choco candies are good too, but I don't know how many years they've been sitting on the shelf. Babuska in there not too friendly, to me anyways.

I apologize for my spelling. I'm doing it phonetically.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm in North County on the 78 between the 5 and 15, that should narrow it down enough
> 
> You seriously driving here just to make me feel better?
> 
> Btw why would I not be okay?


Vista


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> Lol, sellkatsell44 is from Earth. That narrows it down a bit. She shouldn't be too hard to find.


It was sf but I changed it. Since I have the goal of traveling around and around...it would be wonderful if I could work remotely and just bounce from city to city, within different countries, every year until I retire and settle down in a nursing home. Right now I'll have to settle for a handful of cities every few months.

But for real. Lots of people put sf and never actually live in sf (south sf, Daly City, San Bruno, etc). Just like some folks say LA but they're in Anaheim.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

DocT said:


> DamseLinDistresS Pliyaniki y pelmeni oo mnya? I know a hole in the wall mart in OC that has these. The choco candies are good too, but I don't know how many years they've been sitting on the shelf. Babuska in there not too friendly, to me anyways.
> 
> I apologize for my spelling. I'm doing it phonetically.


Haha it's okay and if you're inviting I'm in.How can I request you as my driver? I don't go to OC very often. In fact I think I have only done one ride there(one couple) in the months I've been driving. Also I make some good pelmeni and pryaniki always
reminds me of Christmas.

P.S. If you're with me, you can hide behind me and babushka will leave you alone


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I am just in shock. I just received a message from Uber telling me that my account is suspended as a passenger has reported that I have her property and have not returned it. There is no proof of this.
> 
> I am shaking I am so upset.











Have only been gone for a few weeks and come back to great news.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Haha it's okay and if you're inviting I'm in.How can I request you as my driver? I don't go to OC very often. In fact I think I have only done one ride there(one couple) in the months I've been driving. Also I make some good pelmeni and pryaniki always
> reminds me of Christmas.
> 
> P.S. If you're with me, you can hide behind me and babushka will leave you alone


Good thing you make good pelmeni, because that's why you're invited hahaha


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

https://aacriminallaw.com/theft/

Minnesota theft law

Take, use, transfer, or conceal another person's property without consent and with the intent to deprive the rightful owner of possession
Find lost property and fail to attempt to give the property back to the rightful owner
A person can be charged with a gross misdemeanor theft offense if they steal property or services valued between $500 and $1,000. This carries a potential sentence of up to one year in jail and/or $3,000 in fines.

I'm beginning to get a bad feeling about SadUber


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Getting worried bout our SadUber.

He seems to be MIA.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MHR said:


> Getting worried bout our SadUber.
> 
> He seems to be MIA.


Yeah, me too...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MHR said:


> Getting worried bout our SadUber.
> 
> He seems to be MIA.





wk1102 said:


> Yeah, me too...


This little break is good for all of us.

He was getting carried away with multiple stories a week. They weren't that good and we can'y all keep up.
The one about running out of his car to collect $3.60 was pretty bad. Some stories need not be told.

He needs to regroup and come back stronger.

I believe he will.

I believe in you SU.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

SU has temporarily disappeared a few other times, too. He's kind of like the cat with 9 lives - just when we think he's finally done "it", he'd bounce back from the dead. UP.net is his cocaine habit, he's incapable of abandoning it. He will return to haunt us.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

MHR said:


> Getting worried bout our SadUber.
> 
> He seems to be MIA.


MIA 24 hours


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I....I need my f...fix man...


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I believe in you SU.


Another false God believer.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Another false God believer.


What happened to your sexual confusion story?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> What happened to your sexual confusion story?


It was a false alarm


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> What happened to your sexual confusion story?


My account got hacked.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> o settle for a handful of cities every few months.
> 
> But for real. Lots of people put sf and never actually live in sf (south sf, Daly City, San Bruno, etc). Just like some folks say LA but they're in Anaheim.


or Lower Alabama


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> My account got hacked.


Man, I was actually kind of interested in the outcome of that story. Do you mind handing your account back to the hacker until that story is completed?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> My account got hacked.


And the mystery hacker was ..... SU!!!!

Now that would be funny....


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> What happened to your sexual confusion story?





CryBaby_Mocker said:


> My account got hacked.





Uberingdude said:


> Man, I was actually kind of interested in the outcome of that story. Do you mind handing your account back to the hacker until that story is completed?


Yeah I am curious, does CBM need a magnifying glass to see his pocket pal?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I have a feeling SU is suffering from an undiagnosed high functioning form autistism


Who says it is undiagnosed?


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Don't get too distressed, he put a "like" on post #174, so he's around.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

prk said:


> Don't get too distressed, he put a "like" on post #174, so he's around.


I'm around. Thanks for noticing! I've had some big events happen to me the past couple of days that have caused me trouble. Unfortunately I don't think it would be prudent for me to announce them on a public forum.

In any case, I sent a message to Uber that I do not know the whereabouts of the phone ( which actually is true now) and like a day or two later they reactivated me.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I'm around. Thanks for noticing! I've had some big events happen to me the past couple of days that have caused me trouble. Unfortunately I don't think it would be prudent for me to announce them on a public forum.
> 
> In any case, I sent a message to Uber that I do not know the whereabouts of the phone ( which actually is true now) and like a day or two later they reactivated me.


Doooo iiiiiiit!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SadUber Glad to see you back. Half the members here on UP would go crazy not knowing how Halloween Uber would end up. 



SadUber said:


> I've had some big events happen to me the past couple of days that have caused me trouble. Unfortunately I don't think it would be prudent for me to announce them on a public forum.


You can always PM me about it instead of posting publicly.  (ya'know I'm joking, right?)


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I'm around. Thanks for noticing! I've had some big events happen to me the past couple of days that have caused me trouble. Unfortunately I don't think it would be prudent for me to announce them on a public forum.
> 
> In any case, I sent a message to Uber that I do not know the whereabouts of the phone ( which actually is true now) and like a day or two later they reactivated me.


Prostitution Bust where you were the arresting officer and the main suspect?

Have a talk with the President of Minnesota about the amount of Spam consumed in the US??

Stop a Canadian Spy Ring???


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Uber did you a favor! Embrace it!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Were you rescuing the Damsel in Distress?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I'm around. Thanks for noticing! I've had some big events happen to me the past couple of days that have caused me trouble. Unfortunately I don't think it would be prudent for me to announce them on a public forum.
> 
> In any case, I sent a message to Uber that I do not know the whereabouts of the phone ( which actually is true now) and like a day or two later they reactivated me.


Since no one other than you can log into the Uber account on your phone, what difference does it make where the phone is? There's much more to the story but SU will be along soon to make something up.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Baaad SaaadUber, Baaaad SaaadUber, whatcha ya gonna do? Whatcha ya gonna do, when Uber come for you!


----------



## Grampa Uber (Mar 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I am just in shock. I just received a message from Uber telling me that my account is suspended as a passenger has reported that I have her property and have not returned it. There is no proof of this.
> 
> I am shaking I am so upset.


Dude. chill. The facts work out I was accused to stealing a cell phone and cash by knife point by a guy I never picked up. Go to the police station and see if the pax filed a report if not get confirmation and let uber know if you stole something where is the police report. This is a scam some pax do to get uber to pay out.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

prk said:


> Don't get too distressed, he put a "like" on post #174, so he's around.


As did DiD


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

prk said:


> Don't get too distressed, he put a "like" on post #174, so he's around.





UberLaLa said:


> As did DiD


Don't you know, size doesn't matter.

Just _maybe_ some people appreciate the smaller things in life.

Or, you just need a bigger magnifying glass to find yours perhaps?

Besides, SadUber & DamseLinDistresS are a part of the Ka1anick Klub.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Gee, another day another SU saga. When is anybody going to learn this is all fiction???


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Gee, another day another SU saga. When is anybody going to learn this is all fiction???


Who cares if it is fiction? It's entertaining.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

That's cool.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Gee, another day another SU saga. When is anybody going to learn this is all fiction???


Heathen!!!!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I, for one, appreciate the stories, true or not. They are a refreshing break from the constant "I'm getting screwed!" that seems to be the primary motivation to post.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mista T said:


> I, for one, appreciate the stories, true or not. They are a refreshing break from the constant "I'm getting screwed!" that seems to be the primary motivation to post.


But, but, but I'd have so much more time to post about how i got screwed with upfront pricing pr how i hate pool if i wasn't all wrapped in su tales.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I do not know the whereabouts of the phone ( which actually is true now)


You lost the phone?

Oh shit, I forgot he blocked me. Somebody ask what this means.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

SU might be smarter than the average bear. I think it's a good idea to ignore you, too.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I am just in shock. I just received a message from Uber telling me that my account is suspended as a passenger has reported that I have her property and have not returned it. There is no proof of this.
> 
> I am shaking I am so upset.


I have no idea of if you are just bs-ing here, but the post still provides a learning opportunity.

Watch what you say on the internet, it can come back to bite you in the back side.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Glad you are back SU...Your community needs you to move them around safely, and we need you to relate all the interesting stories of doing such.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

bmedle said:


> Whoopi? So has SadUber been on The View or The Newlywed Game? Or both?


No, Dr. Phil.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Maybe


NoPooPool said:


> No, Dr. Phil.


Trang introduced him to someone from her village and he's going to be on 90 day fiance!

Now he has 90 days to get married, and we will get to see his escapades on TV!


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

keb said:


> Maybe
> 
> Trang introduced him to someone from her village and he's going to be on 90 day fiance!
> 
> Now he has 90 days to get married, and we will get to see his escapades on TV!


The plot deepens.


----------



## The Ghost of Travis (Jul 26, 2017)

Hope u straightened it out Sad Uber!!!

Reminds me I need to sign-up for Lyft in case some asshat get me deactivated for nothing.



kdyrpr said:


> Gee, another day another SU saga. When is anybody going to learn this is all fiction???


U mean non-fiction right? I know they are easy to get mixed up.


----------



## Serby (Sep 6, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I am just in shock. I just received a message from Uber telling me that my account is suspended as a passenger has reported that I have her property and have not returned it. There is no proof of this.
> 
> I am shaking I am so upset.


You are ...now u can focus on a real job.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

This might possibly be "shocking" if only for the fact that it is not at all shocking to anyone in the Uberverse. Is it your First Day ubering?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> "phone's"


BA ZINGA! 
BURRRRNNN!!!!

Let's try for three!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I am just in shock. I just received a message from Uber telling me that my account is suspended as a passenger has reported that I have her property and have not returned it. There is no proof of this.
> 
> I am shaking I am so upset.


This is what you get for trying to entertain them rather than just driving them. Nice guys finish last, remember that


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

goneubering said:


> All fake in my opinion.


Nope, all real/true/factual.

I'm constantly baffled by the hardcore doubt people claim regarding Sad's posts.

You can't make that shit up!

Maybe my age is showing - you young'uns have barely lived........someday, after experiencing more of this crazy thing called life, you'll understand that TRUTH is often stranger than fiction. Then you'll think back to 20 years earlier when you didn't believe Sad's colorful Uber experiences and say "Wow! Sads was telling us the truth the whole time!"



Uberingdude said:


> I have not seen him for a while, but I believe he is going under another name, which has already posted on this thread several times.


What about Deadmile and Getoutofmycar? I haven't seen either of them recently.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> We are on Part Two of the fat ghetto girl chapter. Oh, make that fat white ghetto girl chapter, because he didn't want his story to look racist.


she was very white in color and features. To be fair though, to avoid being called a racist, I would have not referred to her as get a woman if she were not white though. I did go out of my way to make the point that she was white.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Should we start a SadUber deactivation pool?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Should we start a SadUber deactivation pool?


Deactivated from UP or Uber?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Deactivated from UP or Uber?


Hmmm, we could do both.

If someone wins both, they get a multiplier!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Hmmm, we could do both.
> 
> If someone wins both, they get a multiplier!


Can I predict a temporary UP ban? I'm guessing late December for that.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Can I predict a temporary UP ban? I'm guessing late December for that.


Maybe we could do a survey thread!


----------

